# Weaving - Rigid Heddle Warping



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Instructions on warping the RH loom say to wrap the yarn around the apron rod over and then under. What are the consequences of messing this up; say, accidentally wrapping a sequence of two or more warps over the apron rod instead?

Does this still matter when you are changing colors and tying on new yarns?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I did that on my first warp ever and did not have a lot of trouble. I made a table runner. I have not done it again. It was a little more tougher to get to the end in the up shaft I do believe but I think we should leave this question to those with more experience. How about a google question I will see if I can find out anything. Have you watched any videos?


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

What's most important is what is thru the slots and what thru the eye on your heddle the rod will be wrapped around on paper and the front will be cut and tied. Shouldn't affect the up and down just be sure your heddle is threaded correctly .When you start a new color you tie off the old and tie on the new be sure the slots and eyes are correct


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I did that on my first warp ever and did not have a lot of trouble. I made a table runner. I have not done it again. It was a little more tougher to get to the end in the up shaft I do believe but I think we should leave this question to those with more experience. How about a google question I will see if I can find out anything. Have you watched any videos?


I've watched the Craftsy video by Angela Tong. A couple of people asked her the question, but she never answered it. I can't imagine the question to pose to Google to find an answer.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

JuneB said:


> What's most important is what is thru the slots and what thru the eye on your heddle the rod will be wrapped around on paper and the front will be cut and tied. Shouldn't affect the up and down just be sure your heddle is threaded correctly .When you start a new color you tie off the old and tie on the new be sure the slots and eyes are correct


I think I got this done OK. I'm just worried that if I got the over/under sequence wrong over the apron bar that it's going to come back to bite me near the end. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

If you pay attention to where the yarn is coming from, it will be in the right place for either over or under. The yarn will "tell" you where it needs to be.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> If you pay attention to where the yarn is coming from, it will be in the right place for either over or under. The yarn will "tell" you where it needs to be.


Hmmm. Well, yes, it does talk to me. Sometimes not very nice, but truthful at least. :sm13:


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I currently have a warp on my loom that is Yarn that I HATE. It was so badly tangled that it took days to untangle. I had to continue to untangle it as I was warping the loom. Now, as I'm weaving, the warp threads are twisted around each other, not so badly that I can't weave, but....... I think it will look nice when finished - if I don't attack it with a pair of scissors first. I actually think I'm "talking" to it more than it's talking to me.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I currently have a warp on my loom that is Yarn that I HATE. It was so badly tangled that it took days to untangle. I had to continue to untangle it as I was warping the loom. Now, as I'm weaving, the warp threads are twisted around each other, not so badly that I can't weave, but....... I think it will look nice when finished - if I don't attack it with a pair of scissors first. I actually think I'm "talking" to it more than it's talking to me.


I hope it is with nice words. not *&^?/<>#@! lol


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I asked woolery this was there response:
Good Morning Helen, 

Asking questions is the only way to learn and this is the favorite part of my job. I love talking about spinning and weaving! 

When I teach rigid heddle weaving I word it a bit differently than you have read. You always want to make sure that the yarn is going around the apron bar. It will automatically either be going over or under depending on the last pass around the apron rod, the important part is that it is going around the rod. If you don’t go around the rod what happens is that the yarn catches on the back of the rigid heddle part of the loom and then you can’t wind that section of yarn onto the loom and you have a mess when you try to wind on. You just have to start warping the loom all over from that point. 

I hope that makes sense. If you need any clarification just let me know and I’ll be happy to help!


With Joy,

Taevia Magee
The Woolery
800-441-9665
859 E Main Street Suite 



Comment: This question came up on KP on the spinning dyeing and weaving section. I'm so sorry to keep asking you so much I'm still learning to. I have done this with not so much problem. Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you in advance.
RH loom say to wrap the yarn around the apron rod over and then under. What are the consequences of messing this up; say, accidentally wrapping a sequence of two or more warps over the apron rod instead?


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I asked woolery this was there response:
> Good Morning Helen,
> 
> Asking questions is the only way to learn and this is the favorite part of my job. I love talking about spinning and weaving!
> ...


Thank you for pursuing this. It never occurs to me to ask a question at The Woolery or Schact or Ashford or any of the other vendors. You are wonderful to do this and share it with us.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I hope it is with nice words. not *&^?/<>#@! lol


Nice words? Surely you jest!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

mama879 said:


> I hope it is with nice words. not *&^?/<>#@! lol


I recall telling someone that I used words like "*&^?/<>#@". 
He replied, "Oh, I hope you said it pleasantly."


----------

